# My Insurance Agent Is On The Cover



## slowp (Sep 9, 2010)

This is not his day job anymore. But he comes out of his office to do the big and tricky hazard trees in campgrounds. This tree is in the Iron Cr. Campground. Maybe I should get his autograph? His father is pictured in the Album section. 

http://madsens1.com/catalog.htm


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 9, 2010)

Yep, big tree for sure. I like those kind! Kudos to your agent.
(Psst did you just get this catalog? I've had mine for months.)


----------



## discounthunter (Sep 9, 2010)

thats cool!


----------



## slowp (Sep 9, 2010)

2dogs said:


> Yep, big tree for sure. I like those kind! Kudos to your agent.
> (Psst did you just get this catalog? I've had mine for months.)



A guy was showing it today at work. I don't get their catalog. I just go to their store when I need something.


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 9, 2010)

My Madsen's catalog collection only goes back to 2007, but I think this year's cover picture is the best.


----------



## Jacob J. (Sep 9, 2010)

The Pollmans are a long time timber cutting family. John's dad and uncle were featured in Earl Roberge's book "Timber Country".


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 9, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> The Pollmans are a long time timber cutting family. John's dad and uncle were featured in Earl Roberge's book "Timber Country".



Thanks for sharing that. I'm gonna hunt that book down.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 9, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> The Pollmans are a long time timber cutting family. John's dad and uncle were featured in Earl Roberge's book "Timber Country".



There's a picure of Jack Pollman on their website.


----------



## Jacob J. (Sep 9, 2010)

Meadow Beaver said:


> There's a picure of Jack Pollman on their website.



That's the same guy in the book. I highly recommend both of Earl Roberge's books (you can get them on Amazon for cheap.) They have some of the best logging photography ever taken. Both books are a real window to how things were done in the silver age of logging. Make sure you get the first one, printed in 1973 (not the smaller re-prints that were done later.)


----------



## slowp (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes. I believe they did a Stihl commercial in the 80's also. I didn't have TV then. 

Not sure if he was in the group that went out with Douglas Dent for filming. They came back in laughing, the filming didn't go so well, the trees went over backwards.

John has cut some unbelievable stuff around here, and even after having two knee replacements...

The other guy here who also does the big hazard trees has a bad hip. 

They just can't stay away.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 10, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> That's the same guy in the book. I highly recommend both of Earl Roberge's books (you can get them on Amazon for cheap.) They have some of the best logging photography ever taken. Both books are a real window to how things were done in the silver age of logging. Make sure you get the first one, printed in 1973 (not the smaller re-prints that were done later.)



I bought the first book when it came out. I also have the second book, it is the same size, a coffee table book. Like Jacob said get the first book.


----------



## forestryworks (Oct 18, 2010)

http://www.madsens1.com/pollman_john.htm

There is the rest of the John Pollman series. That is a big tree


----------



## slowp (Oct 18, 2010)

The whole gang! The guy who certifies us folks up to B status is on the left in the very back. He got certified by John as a C faller, but is not afraid to turn down these beasts and get somebody who has more knowledge. 

That is the campground where the 1987 black and white picture of the big logs being loaded is from. Back then, we had people paying to log it, instead of paying to have the trees dropped and usually left or sold for firewood. 

Times have changed.


----------



## Ramblewood (Oct 19, 2010)

slowp said:


> This is not his day job anymore. But he comes out of his office to do the big and tricky hazard trees in campgrounds. This tree is in the Iron Cr. Campground. Maybe I should get his autograph? His father is pictured in the Album section.
> 
> http://madsens1.com/catalog.htm



After reading this post and downloading the Madsen catalog, I called them to replace a set of felling dawgs and get some other stuff . The guy on the phone was very helpful and knowledgeable and was happy to hear that this website had good things to say about Madsens . He knew John Pollman well . The service I received was really great, prices cheaper and quality better and shipping was almost instant . They have a new customer for life .


----------



## madhatte (Oct 19, 2010)

Mighty suspicious, there... are you trying to tell me that people LIKE it when, as you say, "The service I received was really great, prices cheaper and quality better and shipping was almost instant"? 

Somebody out there best take note (I'm looking at you, Mr. Almost Every Other Saw & Supply Store Out There With Very Few Exceptions)!


----------



## slowp (Oct 19, 2010)

madhatte said:


> Mighty suspicious, there... are you trying to tell me that people LIKE it when, as you say, "The service I received was really great, prices cheaper and quality better and shipping was almost instant"?
> 
> Somebody out there best take note (I'm looking at you, Mr. Almost Every Other Saw & Supply Store Out There With Very Few Exceptions)!



The one to the south is good too. They don't have a catalog, but have a really good store and guys.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 19, 2010)

love ya Slowp, you OG baby.


----------

